# DOW Styrofoam RM vs Owen Corning F250



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

Extruded Polystyrene is Extruded Polystyrene...go for it!


----------



## VonTed (Feb 6, 2013)

I pulled the trigger and had it delivered..... and oh my are they filthy. The one pictured above is sparkling clean in comparison.

It there a good, quick way to clean extensive dirt/grime of these things? Can I pressure wash them, or will that harm the material? What about cleaning products, will they soak in to the material or anything like that?


----------



## House2HomeLLC (Feb 17, 2013)

My guess is most of that dirt/dust is clinging on by static. Using a regular garden hose should be sufficient.


----------



## VonTed (Feb 6, 2013)

Yeah, I thought I'd try the non-powered version first 

I think I'll it a try this afternoon, it is supposed to be SEVERAL degrees above freezing!


----------



## VonTed (Feb 6, 2013)

Well it did get much cleaner, but still "dirty" - usable. And I did find a 10% drop out from ruined panels or significant damage. Not sure it was worth the extra work.... but it is installed


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

It was worth it. For the price you got it and for the fact that you are keeping it out of the landfills. 

Good job.


----------

